# Oars for beginner



## Millenniumhart (May 13, 2021)

Hello, 
I live in the Boulder area and would love to buy 
Two standard long (9 ft plus 10ft) Oars (used)for my first rafting trip...
Starting to get my basic gear together around an vintage boat that I am fixing up , but no Oars no trip....
If you have any tip, lead or offer please contact me. Might also be interested in other used gear. Thank you so much
My Yampa ( group) trip is in early June.
Jacob
3033964920
[email protected]


----------

